# Why do some women want men to be gay?



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jun 23, 2022)

Armchair psychology time. Inspired by this comment on another thread, which remarks on something I've often noticed myself:



Myles the Potatophile said:


> I can remember girls wanting to give boys make-overs when we were younger. Then they watched Bravo and all the Queer Eye shit and would project a lot of weird shit onto us about clothes and pets. Either that or they went on and became a Fujoshi. It's like some women have it built inside them to _want men to be gay_. Maybe it's some kind of power game to them. Funny that it's done nothing but hurt them collectively.



What is this about? Is it a power thing- gay men are perceived as less threatening to women who are ambitious and/or insecure? Is it a humiliation ritual type thing? Is it simple immaturity- gay men seem fun to play dress-up with? Is it simple clout farming? Is it a symptom of some specific form of psychological dysfunction? What do you think, Kiwis?


----------



## Rabid Northman (Jun 23, 2022)

Maybe they want male friends that won't want to fuck them. The make-up thing is just trying to be funny but kids can be malicious.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Jun 23, 2022)

They wrongly assume that a fag won't rape them.


----------



## Dergint (Jun 23, 2022)

In Tumblr/Fandom circles, it's obviously just because it's hot to them, similar to the way men enjoy lesbians.

In personal circles irl I would assume this


Rabid Northman said:


> Maybe they want male friends that won't want to fuck them.



Men who want to fuck women make for bad friends because that friendship is predicated on the _possibility_. For one lucky man, it may pan out, but if a woman has at least two such male friends and they aren't polycule simps, then at least one of those friendships will have to be destroyed sooner or later.

And women don't have to worry too much about what will happen if suddenly all men are gay and there's nobody left for them, being so hot that they can turn a gay man straight is a fantasy for them. It falls under the general fantasy of being such an enchanting and high value woman that they can change a man. See Beauty and the Beast, or the trope about marrying a bad boy just to try to turn them into a caretaker.


----------



## Red Hood (Jun 23, 2022)

I imagine it's analagous to men being into cuckold porn. It represents someone being a maladjusted coomerina.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 23, 2022)

Because it's hot


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 23, 2022)

It definitely seems like a sort of power game. The ability to subjugate a man and turn him into a pet makes them feel special and soothes their fear of abandonment.

For example, BPD type women do this a ton. If you look at the Anisa/Idubbbz thread, you'll notice her attempting to get him to do things like paint his fucking nails, dress and behave more effeminate, get shitty tattoos just like her, etc.
You'll also notice that fat ugly women, teenage girls, various insecure demographics tend to be into the idea of feminizing men to a fetishistic extent. You can tell whenever media is made by a fujoshi type who gets off on dismantling masculinity, because it stinks of it right from the start.

That said, men have their own version, except instead of encouraging women to act more masculine (which does happen, but is rarer) they tend to encourage them to act more like dumb vapid bimbos. Again, to use Idubbbz as an example he pays for his wife's botched tit job, the awful tattoos covering her body, encourages/supports her doing onlyfans, encourages her to shave her head, etc.

Basically people these days are fucking revolting and regularly gleefully drag each other down due to their own insecurities. It's pretty nihilism inducing.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jun 24, 2022)

Gay guy here and I have one legitimate female friend. Every other girl has either seen me as a sex-free boyfriend they keep trying to convert to their side or as their token gay bestie to go shopping with, make catty comments and snap my fingers saying “YASSS GURL!” When they find out I’m not a walking fag stereotype and have no interest in them sexually they jump ship, and I’m cool with that.


----------



## Haim Arlosoroff (Jun 24, 2022)

For some women, their fetish is watching gay men. At first, they exclusively watch guy-on-guy porn while masturbating. Then it gets to the point where (like with Nick Fuentes) they’d rather just masturbate than actually have sex with someone.  They never have any kind of dysphoric thought or desire to transition outside of their fetish.

Gay men are the anime girls of voluntarily-single women, and like between an involuntarily-celibate (or In-Cel) and a waifu, Vol-Sins imprint and obsess over gay men.

What the Faggot TV fashion shows did was show women an example by which they could manipulate their kids into trooning out and into thinking it was the child's own inner expression rather than their mother's attention-seeking behavior through those who are supposed to be in their care.  I suppose I should say something here about women inherently not having any sense of responsibility, or having too much whimsy in their head and not enough reality, or maybe that women should be more open to criticism and less stuck-up, but honestly everyone already knows what I'm going to say and there is no one open-minded anymore to convince.

What you need to understand about women, is that they are often emotionally compelled by things they have seen into habitualized behavior.  Drama girls seek out soap operas and play them out in their social circles.  Feminists seek out female-lead shows and movies where women save the day and do the right thing inspirationally.  Woman aren't emotional fools, they're compulsively sentimental about social situations like boys watching war movies play soldier afterwards with their friends.  Boys don't want to be told to be peaceful while they want to play solder and liberal mothers likewise don't want to be told how their child feels about their insistent exposure to LGBT.  Women would rather expose themselves to emotional feedback loops and spiral.  Its like eating bad food, you can understand you shouldn't but you do anyway.  Women just have terrible advanced compulsions around their appearance, their men, and their children.  They just have many many more emotional triggers then men and they only talk about the ones that make them feel bad.  There are so much more and men know next to nothing about them other than the brutal ones about mate selection.

There are so many more triggers just in advertising for example.  Drama girls, women who are emotionally immature and view younger women as competition, and mothers who only know how to turn their sons gay are just the tip of the iceberg. They live in a fantasy world mixing together that they are both at the height of patriarchal oppression and so must fight their hardest, and yet also at the height of a feminist victory which no one can stop and so fly loose.  Women today suck and they hurt children in much higher numbers today than men hurt women.


----------



## Sir Bartleby Montclair (Jun 24, 2022)

I don’t think it’s that deep. I think a lot of women just like over-groomed guys who fuck other guys and think it’s hot. Even women without the gay fetish like anime boys and K-pop idols, all dressed up with makeup on. I think it’s just a popular “type” to have. Why are there guys that like lesbian porn and the plastic bimbo look? It’s a similar deal.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jun 24, 2022)

Uberpenguin said:


> That said, men have their own version, except instead of encouraging women to act more masculine (which does happen, but is rarer) they tend to encourage them to act more like dumb vapid bimbos.


While it isn't always the case, the full extent of this implies a fixation on ruination. Both sides indulge a sadomasochistic urge to exercise the power in destroying something permanently in some way. You can see parallels in the urges that would have women want to emasculate/feminize men. While this _is_ true to a degree:


Sir Bartleby Montclair said:


> I don’t it’s that deep. I think a lot of women just like over-groomed guys who fuck other guys and think it’s hot. Even women without the gay fetish like anime boys and K-pop idols, all dressed up with makeup on. I think it’s just a popular “type” to have. Why are there guys that like lesbian porn and the plastic bimbo look? It’s a similar deal.


Any way they can practically do this allows them to exercise that power to engage in ruination of a psychological/social/emotional manner. It makes sense that they would rely on that as it is suited better to their average relative strengths. Much in the same way men are much better at violence on average.

It is important to understand the difference between authority and power. I have the power to go punch some random person in the face. Unless I disclosed my plans I could simply do it before I could be stopped. However it's illegal and I do not have the authority to do so. Bearing this in mind, it is inherently patronizing to be told you have the authority to do something while not being given access to the power with which to actually execute. To a degree I believe this isn't inherently harmful but it is important to recognize what it is because it certainly can be.

@Haim Arlosoroff mentions compulsive behavior and one endemic in western white women is the completely unnecessary practice of infant circumcision. Why are they so fixated on a practice with no religious requirement that is literally mutilation for a days old baby? Before anyone mentions phimosis, a simple incision perpendicular to traditional circumcision opens it up without removing any skin. We're talking about a 'procedure' any practitioner could reliably carry out and potentially doesn't require stitches. This also renders any access/hygiene arguments moot. While death from circumcision complications is rare enough I won't rely on it as an argument, 'botched' procedures are _horrifyingly_ common. Would _anyone_ think it would be acceptable for a father to have the labia of his infant child surgically trimmed so it looks better or "like her mom"? I mean there's already global popular efforts to prohibit all FGM at all ages. It's hard to consider any other motivation than one similar to the drive to want men to be gay: an indulgent exercise of power to remove doubts about their authority. Also, speaking of triggers, inb4 malding mothers try to deflect and say I'm angry because someone stole my foreskin instead of engaging in even a _moment_ of self-reflection or even the consideration of the possibility they might be wrong. Edit:
I made an SFW illustration of the alternative procedure I described-



Clear tube representing the skin around a steel rod with the knurled portion representing the shaft. The polished portion at the top would be the glans. By cutting in this fashion, parallel to what I know as the 'banjo string' allows for a significantly wider diameter opening at the end of our tubing (foreskin). In theory in extreme outliers you could make multiple incisions.


----------



## Otterly (Jun 24, 2022)

It’s about threat reduction. Men are stronger than women, and are capable of doing a lot more physical harm to us than we are to them. Women project power not physically but psychologically (all current year horror to do with cancel culture is feminine power writ large.) The following isn’t something women do consciously - they aren’t sat there doing this thinking it through, but it’s the manifestation of fear
   A woman emasculating a man is doing it from a position of fear of what that man could do. Emasculation changes the power balance. That’s a net personal benefit for the woman. The male is less likely to harm her or kill her offspring. 
  But - It’s a maladaptive behaviour because if you emasculate enoigh men, your society is weakens to the point where other tribes men will invade and then your back to square one being dragged off by the hair. At which point your appeasement protocol kicks in and you do and say anything to avoid being killed and to be kept as useful.


----------



## glass_houses (Jun 24, 2022)

Women find gay men sexually attractive in the way that men find lesbians sexually attractive, or else they're looking for 'safe' male friends who won't make sexual overtures and who won't compete with them on a number of different levels.

It is truly as simple as that.


----------



## Dergint (Jun 24, 2022)

Otterly said:


> It’s a maladaptive behaviour because if you emasculate enoigh men, your society is weakens to the point where other tribes men will invade and then your back to square one being dragged off by the hair.


Alternatively, you get women so desperate for a manly man that they willingly running off to be ISIS Brides and get passed around as their husbands die, and simps who don't mind their wives' sons, so there's really no point in invading because the society cucks itself.


----------



## mickey339 (Jun 25, 2022)

Not a page in and this thread takes the cake for highest concentration of text lines riddled with opiniated psych fuckery.

Edit: the explanation I've read is that its a way for women to enjoy power relationships without either enforcing or erasing traditional gender roles.



BelUwUga said:


> one endemic in western white women is the completely unnecessary practice of infant circumcision


Except male genital mutilation, like all abhorrent, sex specific, coming-of-age rituals, is mostly pushed by the family member of the same gender.


----------



## BelUwUga (Jun 25, 2022)

mickey339 said:


> Except male genital mutilation, like all abhorrent, sex specific, coming-of-age rituals, is mostly pushed by the family member of the same gender.


Not in the US where fathers don't even have to be included on birth certificates by the time this is completed for infants. Your argument would make sense if it wasn't the other gender with unilateral control. This isn't a coming-of-age ritual for non-muslims and non-jews, it is a needless procedure that permanently mutilates infants.


----------



## frozenrunner (Jun 25, 2022)

Otterly said:


> It’s about threat reduction. Men are stronger than women, and are capable of doing a lot more physical harm to us than we are to them. Women project power not physically but psychologically (all current year horror to do with cancel culture is feminine power writ large.) The following isn’t something women do consciously - they aren’t sat there doing this thinking it through, but it’s the manifestation of fear
> A woman emasculating a man is doing it from a position of fear of what that man could do. Emasculation changes the power balance. That’s a net personal benefit for the woman. The male is less likely to harm her or kill her offspring.
> But - It’s a maladaptive behaviour because if you emasculate enoigh men, your society is weakens to the point where other tribes men will invade and then your back to square one being dragged off by the hair. At which point your appeasement protocol kicks in and you do and say anything to avoid being killed and to be kept as useful.


Brilliant post. Sounds plausible, at least. Modern women claim to be happier than ever but are, according to studies, actually more miserable than ever. Could this have something to do with their desire to "reduce the threat" of the men around them?


----------



## behindyourightnow (Jun 25, 2022)

I don’t get the leap from “wanting to give a guy a makeover” to “wanting a man to be gay.” Maybe the women in question just think the makeover would be fun or hilarious? Embarrassing your friends is fun (not _seriously_ embarrassing them, but something like a makeover isn’t that).

That said, women should not do anything like that anymore because a dude who had fun with his friends while wearing makeup once will now be declared an “egg” if he ever stumbles onto Reddit, and it’s not worth the danger.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Jun 25, 2022)

Some controlling women like manipulating and emasculating weak men , these are not the same men that they want to get fucked by


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 26, 2022)

glass_houses said:


> Women find gay men sexually attractive in the way that men find lesbians sexually attractive, or else they're looking for 'safe' male friends who won't make sexual overtures and who won't compete with them on a number of different levels.
> 
> It is truly as simple as that.


Maybe I'm the weirdo but, as a straight man, I've never found lesbians sexually appealing. The women involved may be hot but I don't find lesbianism in itself hot.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 26, 2022)

I think it is the same reason men like 'lesbian' sex I think the idea that people could be so horny they would fuck the same sex is appealing to both sexes. It is just fantasy and coombrain from both ends.


----------



## Bixnood (Jun 26, 2022)

Women from a conscious level to subconscious as well as ego and subego have no idea what they want or why they want it.

Now im not saying that i know what they want or what they need, and this also applies to men but to a lesser extent.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jun 26, 2022)

Why some males like lesbian porn? Because: 1) in lesbian porn there is no guy whose dick is larger than yours 2) two pairs of boobs is better than one. What makes you think that females operate differently?


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 26, 2022)

> Is it a power thing- gay men are perceived as less threatening to women who are ambitious and/or insecure? Is it a humiliation ritual type thing? Is it simple immaturity- gay men seem fun to play dress-up with? Is it simple clout farming? Is it a symptom of some specific form of psychological dysfunction?


It's all of those things. A lot of women are so threatened by men that they will go to extraordinary lengths to emasculate them. 
I saw all of my mother's feminist friends do that shit to their now ex-husbands and sons, who no longer talk to them.


----------



## Biggusstickus (Jun 26, 2022)

Women are fearful by nature.

As soon as she has a bad feeling about you, it’s hard to change her mind about you no matter how much good things you do for her. She’ll gossip and tell other women and eventually other men how much you “hurt” her from your presence, even if you're polite or standing in the same room as her. Hence emasculating men, making them gay so they don’t become a threat to the women. Then again, women who’ve traveled while working or just work have an inkling of what men go through, so are less likely to be bitchy to men, look and act more normal than their screeching harpy counterparts.


Ser Prize said:


> Maybe I'm the weirdo but, as a straight man, I've never found lesbians sexually appealing. The women involved may be hot but I don't find lesbianism in itself hot.


That and lesbian relationships are considered the most unstable and violent out of straight and same-sex relationships.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 26, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Why some males like lesbian porn? Because: 1) in lesbian porn there is no guy whose dick is larger than yours


Are you a woman? - Because men don't think like that, and men also don't refer to themselves as "males".  You show your ignorance of men.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jun 26, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Are you a woman? - Because men don't think like that, and men also don't refer to themselves as "males".  You show your ignorance of men.


Biology taught me that this ape called "homo sapience" have two sexes, she-ape aka female and he-ape aka male. If you don't like how "male" sounds well, sad for you.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 26, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Biology taught me that this ape called "homo sapience" have two sexes, she-ape aka female and he-ape aka male. If you don't like how "male" sounds well, sad for you.


Humans are not apes, nor are we animals.
And you misspelt "Sapiens".

The point of feminists using "males" rather than men is that it is intentionally reductionist, and removes our humanity. Feminists do it to reduce us to the level of mere grunting beasts. It's tiresome and intellectually vapid, but women are typically poor at rhetoric. 

I have never seen men talking about "females".


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker (Jun 26, 2022)

> Humans are not apes, nor are we animals.


Charles Darwin did nothing wrong.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Jun 26, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Charles Darwin did nothing wrong.


....other than being wildly uninformed about genetics and things like DNA?


----------



## Dergint (Jun 26, 2022)

YourFriendlyLurker said:


> Why some males like lesbian porn? Because: 1) in lesbian porn there is no guy whose dick is larger than yours





Iron Jaguar said:


> Are you a woman? - Because men don't think like that, and men also don't refer to themselves as "males".  You show your ignorance of men.


Could depend on the "man", I've heard a few bitter comments from dudes comparing themselves to _sex toys_ so it seems plausible to me that they'd also compare themselves to porn stars. Clearly they didn't spend enough time looking at sex toys if they feel threatened by them... Dig far enough and you'll find that _the ability to jizz_ is a premium feature that most men have and most toys don't.

Is porn generally shot at angles that let the man self-insert himself as the actor? Maybe it's just men that have stupendously bad imaginations or empathy skills that focus on how his cock is inadequate next to the one that's getting the sex.


----------



## Shitposting boogeyman (Jul 8, 2022)

Iron Jaguar said:


> Humans are not apes, nor are we animals.
> And you misspelt "Sapiens".
> 
> The point of feminists using "males" rather than men is that it is intentionally reductionist, and removes our humanity. Feminists do it to reduce us to the level of mere grunting beasts. It's tiresome and intellectually vapid, but women are typically poor at rhetoric.
> ...


Then what are we fucking mushrooms?


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Jul 8, 2022)

The only people I've ever seen ever whine about the terms "male" or "female" being used to dehumanize people were leftists, feminists, etc.

Get over yourselves


----------



## Wormy (Jul 8, 2022)

The same reason men want women to be lesbians; they get off on it.



Otterly said:


> It’s about threat reduction. Men are stronger than women, and are capable of doing a lot more physical harm to us than we are to them. Women project power not physically but psychologically (all current year horror to do with cancel culture is feminine power writ large.) The following isn’t something women do consciously - they aren’t sat there doing this thinking it through, but it’s the manifestation of fear
> A woman emasculating a man is doing it from a position of fear of what that man could do. Emasculation changes the power balance. That’s a net personal benefit for the woman. The male is less likely to harm her or kill her offspring.
> But - It’s a maladaptive behaviour because if you emasculate enoigh men, your society is weakens to the point where other tribes men will invade and then your back to square one being dragged off by the hair. At which point your appeasement protocol kicks in and you do and say anything to avoid being killed and to be kept as useful.


Fer fuck's sake, I fully expect a lot of male KF'ers to think every thought a female has is "how do I destroy men?", but the women having it too? Yeesh.

So which men have you planned on destroying by imagining them butt fucking?


----------



## TheBigZee (Jul 8, 2022)

They liked the friendships they had with boys before puberty. A gay guy won't lust for them, and women's sexuality works in such a way she's free from attraction to him.


----------



## Meiwaku (Jul 8, 2022)

*One side of coin, evolutionary instinct:*

Women see men as somewhat of a threat. Women are prey animals and we know this. The average woman is much smaller and lighter than the average man and that's the easiest way for a man to control a woman. which is why we sperg about abortion rights. You have an extra sense when you're a woman reading a room that you don't need if you're male. 

If a man is gay, it instantly throws out worries about being used sexually which is often times our biggest concern even subconsciously. We don't have to worry about if we come off as flirting or if we can leave our drinks with you. It's like a sigh of relief internally that the male has no equivalent of. It's why many faghags are faghags. They can experience male friendship without worrying about "does he want to fuck me"?

This is also why troons or "male feminists" are devious because seeing a man as 'safe' who isn't has irreversible consequences. You will note women are more cautious with men in general because of this. It's also where a lot of femsneed comes from is generations of frustration and fear hammered into the X chromosome.

*Other side of the coin:*

 Fujoshis. But the reason why is interesting.

To japansplain this, basically men made all lesbian themed art themselves and looking at a naked woman was something men liked too. So jap lesbos and bi women decided to express themselves using something males would not fap to. Men. The term fujoshi means "gross girl" because men REEEE _hard_ when women find ways to coom or do anything without them. Japanese women embraced it and said "sneed". 

If you ever read a BL, you will note it's clearly written by a woman. The themes of what is sexy or what is emphasized is never something a male would make. A lot of themes like guro and blood that occur are because blood is a large part of female sexuality as menarche is a sign we are sexually maturing. We don't see blood as death, it is life. Women are also more perverted than we are ever given credit for, gay drawings of big eyed men is one way to express it.

The gay male equivalent is Bara (muscle men). Nothing like this comes up in Bara as it's basically all Ram Ranch level where BL they are often very feminine looking "beautiful men" with deep womanly feelings.  Women globally caught on that this was based and now there are empires of sneed around it in sjw circles.

While I was investigating why the fuck women like Kpop, I discovered many bands INTENTIONALLY fujo bait. BTS does hardcore and has pairings that the actors (lets be real they are) promote. It's why they're popular. It's made for the female gaze. Cute men, pastels softness, and gay so you don't have to feel sexualized as a woman. You get to fap and fangirl in peace. In this way, it is based.

Tl;dr- fujo is a way for females to express sexuality without being sexualized.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jul 8, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> *One side of coin, evolutionary instinct:*
> 
> Women see men as somewhat of a threat. Women are prey animals and we know this. The average woman is much smaller and lighter than the average man and that's the easiest way for a man to control a woman. which is why we sperg about abortion rights. You have an extra sense when you're a woman reading a room that you don't need if you're male.
> 
> ...


That sounds like a profoundly unhealthy and antagonistic way to express one's sexuality.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jul 8, 2022)

Because people are weird.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 8, 2022)

TheBigZee said:


> They liked the friendships they had with boys before puberty. A gay guy won't lust for them, and women's sexuality works in such a way she's free from attraction to him.



I don't doubt that many women believe this. But they're deluding themselves both about men and about themselves if they do.



Ser Prize said:


> That sounds like a profoundly unhealthy and antagonistic way to express one's sexuality.


Because it absolutely is. Really deranged shit right there.


----------



## grimacefetishist (Jul 8, 2022)

I think a lot of them would be much happier if they paired up with their bros. Shrug emoji. Especially if they're childfrees. 

I think a lot of the "waiting for the perfect girl" is just an emotional crutch. 

You want loads of sex but no kids? Go to a gay bar.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jul 8, 2022)

>be me
>gay
>spend free time lifting and learning about shit I like
>smash on the reg
>barely any drama
>save money because it doesn't cost a lot to hang with your bro
>it's a simple life


Otterly said:


> It’s about threat reduction. Men are stronger than women, and are capable of doing a lot more physical harm to us than we are to them. Women project power not physically but psychologically (all current year horror to do with cancel culture is feminine power writ large.) The following isn’t something women do consciously - they aren’t sat there doing this thinking it through, but it’s the manifestation of fear
> A woman emasculating a man is doing it from a position of fear of what that man could do. Emasculation changes the power balance. That’s a net personal benefit for the woman. The male is less likely to harm her or kill her offspring.
> But - It’s a maladaptive behaviour because if you emasculate enoigh men, your society is weakens to the point where other tribes men will invade and then your back to square one being dragged off by the hair. At which point your appeasement protocol kicks in and you do and say anything to avoid being killed and to be kept as useful.


The most common comment when a woman finds out I have a boyfriend is "you don't _look_ gay". They see gay as the faggot stereotype, and one that isn't a massive fag throws them off a bit.
I blame media.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jul 8, 2022)

Meiwaku said:


> *One side of coin, evolutionary instinct:*
> 
> Women see men as somewhat of a threat. Women are prey animals and we know this. The average woman is much smaller and lighter than the average man and that's the easiest way for a man to control a woman. which is why we sperg about abortion rights. You have an extra sense when you're a woman reading a room that you don't need if you're male.
> 
> ...


You sound like a troon. I'm a straight guy but I have seen this topic brought up before including on other threads here. I have NEVER seen a single woman talk about how blood and gore is hot because of periods, they usually say they prefer gay and lesbian porn (even when the claim to be straight) simply because it has more romance and the porn isn't just two naked people who go straight to fucking. The focus on menstruation for your weird fetishes just gives me strong troon vibes. 


I can't find the source, but one time I do remember reading that women were actually less attracted to men who fuck men. So I think there is no fetishistic element outside of erotica/fantasy. Women will just try to castrate guys at every level (women are the most ardent supporters of troons despite feminsts hating troons being sent to womens prisons where rape happens as a result), this just keeps up with that pattern imo.


----------



## Shidoen (Jul 8, 2022)

I hate those types of fetishes, if you know someone will not fuck you then stop imagining they would.


----------



## Judka (Jul 8, 2022)

When you're a kid-early teen it's because a lot of girls' concept of 'adult bonding experience' is learning to be feminine with their moms/older sisters. Like how tween boys will generally first try to invite girls they like to the things they do with their brothers.

When they're late teens it's because effeminate men are prettier, and more malleable to projection of the 'men written by women' characterization: emotionally perfect partners. This is what Kpop feeds into, with gayness being 'harmless' - innocent, in a way, like how men fetishize youth - something to explore adult emotionality through that isn't a horny teenage boy who also has zero social skills. At that point the guys your age slowly stop looking like kids, so it starts splitting off between women who think gays are hot because they're afraid of men and women who just meme it because it's a funny contrast. You have to admit, a big dude in a dress is pretty funny, definitely if he can keep his composure and not be mad or trans about it. Then it's just an extension of clowning around with your S/O.

When you're 20s+ the men your age finally develop basic grooming skills and EQ, and you may notice that this is where the effeminate bit falls off. Women develop an understanding of how men respond to things emotionally, and no longer need to rely on the crutch of 'what I would do if I had a penis'.  Or they never learn and fall into the tumblr pit of m/m smut and eventual transgenderism.

Finally, you accept your appreciation for the scottish death metal band aesthetic.




Or the Malhari dance energy.  I pity guys for not getting to wear skirts without it impacting their masculinity, they're comfortable and quite fun. As you can see in this video.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Jul 8, 2022)

Because women are retarded and are constantly working against themselves


----------



## Free_Palestine (Jul 8, 2022)

Dergint said:


> In Tumblr/Fandom circles, it's obviously just because it's hot to them, similar to the way men enjoy lesbians.


LGBTP movement is in large part driven by this.

People (men) are just too simp to point it out. Always playing into the humanitarianism deception used to defend it because they don't want to deal with the fact that the AFWL teacher reading young school students books about gay sex is doing it because it makes her tingle. Of course male homosexuals themselves are pedophilic and push it but the main driver is the unspoken pedo slut pride, world wide.


----------



## Shitposting boogeyman (Jul 9, 2022)

You guys are putting too much thought into this. Some women get off on two dudes fucking same thing with men and lesbian porn.


----------



## Hierarchy Of Sneeds (Jul 9, 2022)

The women in question have been indoctrinated by propaganda. If every woman is a backstabbing lying bitch, and every man is a disgusting pervert rapist, the only way to have a genuine emotional bond with someone is by keeping a faggot pet around that says YASSS QUEEEN to all your shopping choices.


----------



## Meiwaku (Dec 18, 2022)

grimacefetishist said:


> You want loads of sex but no kids? Go to a gay bar.



Local woman makes a wish and a finger on the monkey's paw goes down.


----------



## draggs (Dec 18, 2022)

Because women are catty bitches and some of them love seeing other women who don't have a man, whatever the reason. More gay men = less men for women = having a man is an even higher status


----------



## SouthernBitchBob (Dec 18, 2022)

I have no idea but every gay man I've ever met has had at bare minimum one woman in her early 20s try to add him to her collection as some sort of TV gay stereotype purse dog and they usually get creepy about it.


----------



## Sniperwoof (Dec 18, 2022)

Women romanticize gay relationships until they figure out how much poo is involved. Gay men eat each other's shitty assholes, suck shit off each other's cocks eat.

Once they find out how gross homie love is they keep it contained to yaoi manga and trashy romance novels.


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Dec 18, 2022)

> What is this about? Is it a power thing- gay men are perceived as less threatening to women who are ambitious and/or insecure?


Yes


> Is it a humiliation ritual type thing?


Yes

Women are attracted to masculinity but also have an innate instinct where they will try to emasculate men. They cannot help it.



Uberpenguin said:


> It definitely seems like a sort of power game. The ability to subjugate a man and turn him into a pet makes them feel special and soothes their fear of abandonment.



Women typically don't really respect gay guys. "Pet" is an appropriate term to the sort of relationship a gay guy has to a straight woman. See below:



Dwight Frye said:


> Gay guy here and I have one legitimate female friend. Every other girl has either seen me as a sex-free boyfriend they keep trying to convert to their side or as their token gay bestie to go shopping with, make catty comments and snap my fingers saying “YASSS GURL!” When they find out I’m not a walking fag stereotype and have no interest in them sexually they jump ship, and I’m cool with that.



That's true. And that might also explain why they're so warm to troons. They want the guy to be "One of the galz".

The sex free part is not entirely true though. They will try to fuck their gay friends. If they manage to do so, drama is sure to ensue.



Haim Arlosoroff said:


> For some women, their fetish is watching gay men. At first, they exclusively watch guy-on-guy porn while masturbating. Then it gets to the point where (like with Nick Fuentes) they’d rather just masturbate than actually have sex with someone.  They never have any kind of dysphoric thought or desire to transition outside of their fetish.





Sir Bartleby Montclair said:


> I don’t think it’s that deep. I think a lot of women just like over-groomed guys who fuck other guys and think it’s hot. Even women without the gay fetish like anime boys and K-pop idols, all dressed up with makeup on. I think it’s just a popular “type” to have. Why are there guys that like lesbian porn and the plastic bimbo look? It’s a similar deal.





glass_houses said:


> Women find gay men sexually attractive in the way that men find lesbians sexually attractive, or else they're looking for 'safe' male friends who won't make sexual overtures and who won't compete with them on a number of different levels.
> 
> It is truly as simple as that.



I have never seen this in real life, outside of internet fujos. Most fag hags enjoy feminizing their gay guys _and _simultaneously they want to be "the pussy that got his dick hard". That's the only extent to which any sexualisation of gay guys come. But most find actual gay sex gross.


LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] said:


> Some controlling women like manipulating and emasculating weak men



Exactly


----------



## Spud (Dec 18, 2022)

Judka said:


> Or the Malhari dance energy. I pity guys for not getting to wear skirts without it impacting their masculinity, they're comfortable and quite fun. As you can see in this video


That's called a Kilt you uncultured swine, get it fucking right


----------



## CuzinEd (Dec 18, 2022)

Whats the main complaint from women about men? They want sex or all they want is sex. A faggot to some women is a perfect man. Basically, they want a shopping buddy. I don't know where they would shop at now since all the malls are closed or closing. Hell, a lot of the brick-and-mortar stores are closing. I guess they want someone to shop with in the last remaining physical stores. 

Fag hags are a mess though. I once saw a video where this fag proposed to another fag and all these women were standing around cheering and clapping. Some women think this shit is great. I would just ask them how they feel about anal sex and remind them what these two guys are going to be doing to each other. It seems like anal is only fine when it's between two men.


----------



## Secret Messages (Dec 19, 2022)

If she’s trying to put lipstick on you other than as a passing joke, you should be a little concerned. Otherwise, doing your nails and hair is a cute activity you two can do together that makes her feel like she’s doing you a favor, and gives her an opportunity to have your undivided attention as she makes you move in specific ways to facilitate whatever she’s doing. It’s not a humiliation ritual, apes have been grooming each other since the beginning of time.


----------



## Cool Dude 69 (Dec 19, 2022)

Putting make-up on a man is funny. 
Simple as.


----------

